# The title or bust crew



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm absolving myself from any talk about our record. Who's with me?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: The title orbust crew*

Me - it's about focus and preparation. :rocket:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: The title orbust crew*

Count me in.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: The title orbust crew*

I am in!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: The title orbust crew*

Werd.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: The title orbust crew*

Already!!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: The title orbust crew*

Im in it.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: The title orbust crew*

what if i just want the "or bust" part?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: The title orbust crew*



Pimped Out said:


> what if i just want the "or bust" part?



Then you can join the Mavericks Haters crew :cheers: We can always use the hate.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: The title orbust crew*

*signs contract*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: The title orbust crew*



Saint Baller said:


> Then you can join the Mavericks Haters crew :cheers: We can always use the hate.


i was on the mavs hater crew while you were still in diapers.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: The title orbust crew*



Pimped Out said:


> i was on the mavs hater crew while you were still in diapers.


I hated them while I was a fan in the early '90s...:sadbanana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: The title orbust crew*



xray said:


> I hated them while I was a fan in the early '90s...:sadbanana:


I second that....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: The title orbust crew*



edwardcyh said:


> I second that....


You mean they had two fans...? :rofl2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: The title orbust crew*



xray said:


> You mean they had two fans...? :rofl2:


lol... very DISGRUNTLED fanss.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey!! Don't forget Me.


----------

